# Fallen Sister of an Operator.



## JJOIFVET (Jul 1, 2009)

I know this may not apply in this thread. A good friend of mine and former team mate just lost his sister. Cody is the best 18C I have ever met, he knows explosives better than anyone I know and can build anything anyone can dream of. I want to send my Condolences out to him and his family for their loss. 

May she rest in peace.


----------



## AWP (Jul 1, 2009)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Gypsy (Jul 1, 2009)

May Cody's sister Rest in Peace.


----------



## tova (Jul 1, 2009)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 1, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## SexyBeast (Jul 1, 2009)

RIP.


----------



## racing_kitty (Jul 2, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your friend's loss, JJ.

Fair winds and following seas.  Prayers out to Cody and his family.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jul 2, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.  Tell Cody we thank him for his dedicated service and he and his family are in our prayers.


----------



## HOLLiS (Jul 2, 2009)

Rest In Peace, Blue Skies.   My condolences to the family and friends.


----------



## 08steeda (Jul 2, 2009)

I am so sorry JJ! Prayers in-bound for you and your friend's family!!!

RIP


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Jul 2, 2009)

May she rest well. So many folks forget, that the families also serve in their own ways.


----------



## SoloKing (Jul 3, 2009)

HoosierAnnie is very correct, my best to your friend JJ.


----------



## shadoload (Jul 3, 2009)

May this rest be but a dream between this place and some place better....RIP


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Jul 5, 2009)

R.I.P.


----------



## MsKitty (Jul 5, 2009)

RIP to the friend's sister.   Prayers for the family and friends left behind.


----------



## x SF med (Jul 5, 2009)

Hard loss for Cody - condolences and best wishes to him, and his family.

DOL


----------



## Rabid Badger (Jul 5, 2009)

RIP Cody and JJ. 

Friends and family are just as important as those on the ground doing the dirty. Without them, we would be nothing.....and have nothing to fight for.

Condolences for your loss.


----------



## Muppet (Jul 8, 2009)

Condolences.

F.M.


----------

